# MECA Show in Florence, AL 04-27-13



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

.






*UPDATE as of 04/26: 
THE SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED and will be rescheduled for May 19th as a 3x show.​*


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Meca show sat 27th*

I'm gonna be in the area so I'm probably gonna come out


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chefhow said:


> I'm gonna be in the area so I'm probably gonna come out


Should we plan a "coming out" party?


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Meca show sat 27th*

Not necessary but thanks for the offer


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Meca show sat 27th*

OOPS! I did a re-post of this. Mods delete mine if you feel froggy.

Chuck


----------



## Cablguy184 (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Meca show sat 27th*

It's on my schedule to be there ...


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Meca show sat 27th*

Should be there


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Bump!

Should be a good turnout here and Steve's shop is AWESOME! Come on out and compete or just come hang out. This will be a good way to get some points before summer sets in!


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm still planning to be there! I'll finally be getting the Murano out to this show too...I'm ready to get it out there and start getting feedback.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh yeah...and dominating Erin in Extreme!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Pssshhht. Big talk for a guy with his main RCAs cut.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Dibs on 1st place by default again!


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I will miss this one as my daughter has an event that day. Maybe there will be another Florence show soon.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

millerlyte said:


> Dibs on 1st place by default again!


Lol. That's the best!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Kevin K said:


> I will miss this one as my daughter has an event that day. Maybe there will be another Florence show soon.


Steve hosted the AL state finals last year so maybe again. 

This will be my last show until The Vinny in July. Too much going on the next couple months.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

bikinpunk said:


> Steve hosted the AL state finals last year so maybe again.
> 
> *This will be my last show until The Vinny in July. Too much going on the next couple months*.


That sucks man, but thanks again for the help tuning and the pointers!

Also, I know this is only my first year competing, but is it customary for the rain to follow the shows around?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll be there. Not complete and ready, but I'll be there.

Chuck


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Makes two of us


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

spyders03 said:


> That sucks man, but thanks again for the help tuning and the pointers!
> 
> Also, I know this is only my first year competing, but is it customary for the rain to follow the shows around?


no problem, dude! LMK if you wanna meet up again this week sometime. 


yea, the rain seems to be following you. at least the ATL GTG was nice.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sent you a message

Getting close to Saturday, I am getting excited!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Bump it up!!!

A couple more days. Hopefully the rain is kind. And at least we can have out in Steve's shop.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

1.47" of rain predicted for Florence on Saturday. Good thing this one is inside for SQ.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

1*.47* inches? Talk about going for accuracy, huh?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I checked the Farmer's Almanac and it will be 1.4698312045975" of rain. +/- .0000000000001"

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*ATTENTION:

THE SHOW HAS BEEN CANCELLED due to inclement weather and will be rescheduled for May 19th as a 3x show.​*



Sucks, but I understand why. Hopefully the weather on the rescheduled date holds up well and makes it a good turnout. Plus, it'll be a 3x.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Well I hate it's been postponed in a way but glad that now I can go on the 19th.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

to anyone that planned to come to the show... would you be interested in having an impromptu GTG somewhere near my place or in Huntsville? We could find shelter somewhere and have our own little GTG during the day.

i had planned to be gone from 0800 to 1700 anyway so I don't think the wife would mind that much.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Somewhere closer to Huntsville would be better for me, but I'm sure I can skate away from the wife for a while.


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Sorry we had to postpone it! To be safe, But we will have a bigger show the 19th!


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

Sat may 18th I would like to have a GTG the day before the show at my house if anyone is interested ?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

I'll be around the house after 11AM.


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Steve, I would definitely be interested. 

And I should be around. Where does everyone wanna meet?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I think I'm out on meeting up. Looks like I got work stuff to take care of now. Crazy North Koreans...


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

audioxincsq said:


> Sat may 18th I would like to have a GTG the day before the show at my house if anyone is interested ?


I'd be there. I had already decided to drive up the night/day before.

Chuck


----------

